# redfish on the fly



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ran west down the beach last week, ran across 3 schools of redfish, caught three from 29" to 31" . Camera battery died after this self portrait.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job! I'm sure that was a blast! What type of fly were you throwing?


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Looking Fish! Congrats! :toast


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome


----------

